# PAS 8 Mind and PAS 8 Soul



## Maikh (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm making two new 8-string guitars from PAS Guitars and they're already in creation process. Here are mock-up and specifications:






*

PAS 8 Mind* 
*finish:* Grey burst open grain
*body:* Ash (flat body)
*neck:* Ovangkol (set-in)
*scale:* 30,3"
*fretboard:* Rosewood
*frets:* 22
*controls:* 1x Volume knob
*humbuckers:* 1x Bridge Merlin S8
*bridge:* Custom made PAS Guitars bridge
*specials-bridge:* Bridge placed closer to the edge
*tuners:* Custom locked tuners

 *PAS 8 Soul*
*finish:* Grey burst open grain
*body:* Ash (arched body)
*neck:* Ovangkol (set-in)
*scale:* 30,3"
*fretboard:* Ebony
*frets:* 22
*controls:* 1x Volume knob
*humbuckers:* 1x Bridge Merlin S8
*bridge:* Custom made PAS Guitars bridge
*specials-bridge:* Bridge placed closer to the edge
*tuners:* Custom locked tuners


*Part 1 of building process:*


----------



## loktide (Sep 29, 2010)

nice 

those remind me a bit of meshuggah's LACS 8's


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2010)

loktide said:


> those remind me a bit of meshuggah's LACS 8's


don't say that! 

excited to see how they'll look like when finished.


----------



## baryton (Sep 29, 2010)

Pretty!

How much will it cost??


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like it could turn up to become something interesting...


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 29, 2010)

What's the overall cost of those going to be?


----------



## Gitte (Sep 29, 2010)

very nice


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## anne (Sep 29, 2010)

...30.3" 2*2* frets? Good lord, how big are your hands?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

anne said:


> ...30.3" 2*2* frets? Good lord, how big are your hands?



Scale length and number of frets have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## anne (Sep 29, 2010)

Mm, so you're right. Then there must be another reason my Tele is feels like a tougher stretch than anything else I got. Well I learned something!


----------



## Gamba (Sep 29, 2010)

only 22 frets?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 29, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Scale length and number of frets have nothing to do with each other.



With a longer scale length but less frets, there is(most of the time) more space between the frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> With a longer scale length but less frets, there is(most of the time) more space between the frets.



Wrong. 


25.5" fret scale	24 fret

fret from nut fret to fret 
1 1.431" 1.431" (nut-1) 
2 2.782" 1.351" (1-2) 
3 4.057" 1.275" (2-3) 
4 5.261" 1.204" (3-4) 
5 6.397" 1.136" (4-5) 
6 7.469" 1.072" (5-6) 
7 8.481" 1.012" (6-7) 
8 9.436" 0.955" (7-8) 
9 10.338" 0.902" (8-9) 
10 11.189" 0.851" (9-10) 
11 11.992" 0.803" (10-11) 
12 12.750" 0.758" (11-12) 
13 13.466" 0.716" (12-13) 
14 14.141" 0.675" (13-14) 
15 14.779" 0.638" (14-15) 
16 15.380" 0.601" (15-16) 
17 15.948" 0.568" (16-17) 
18 16.484" 0.536" (17-18) 
19 16.990" 0.506" (18-19) 
20 17.468" 0.478" (19-20) 
21 17.919" 0.451" (20-21) 
22 18.344" 0.425" (21-22) 
23 18.746" 0.402" (22-23) 
24 19.125" 0.379" (23-24) 

25.5" fret scale	22-fret

fret from nut fret to fret 
1 1.431" 1.431" (nut-1) 
2 2.782" 1.351" (1-2) 
3 4.057" 1.275" (2-3) 
4 5.261" 1.204" (3-4) 
5 6.397" 1.136" (4-5) 
6 7.469" 1.072" (5-6) 
7 8.481" 1.012" (6-7) 
8 9.436" 0.955" (7-8) 
9 10.338" 0.902" (8-9) 
10 11.189" 0.851" (9-10) 
11 11.992" 0.803" (10-11) 
12 12.750" 0.758" (11-12) 
13 13.466" 0.716" (12-13) 
14 14.141" 0.675" (13-14) 
15 14.779" 0.638" (14-15) 
16 15.380" 0.601" (15-16) 
17 15.948" 0.568" (16-17) 
18 16.484" 0.536" (17-18) 
19 16.990" 0.506" (18-19) 
20 17.468" 0.478" (19-20) 
21 17.919" 0.451" (20-21) 
22 18.344" 0.425" (21-22) 

Added frets are just added onto the end of the fretboard. The only thing they effect is where the neck pickup is positioned. Scale is only relative to the position of the bridge and nut. The frets simply "abide" by the scale to be properly positioned. Just look at a fretless.


----------



## Maikh (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, so here we go:
Price, I can't share to the public how much, but there's difference, because they are my 5th and 6th guitar from PAS Guitars and I ordered two, so it would be hard to estimate cost.

Frets, it's my choice. 22 is enough for me and there are some construction specs, which will work better with 22 here, so that's the point.


----------



## anne (Sep 29, 2010)

Why'd you order two that are so similar?


----------



## JamesM (Sep 29, 2010)

^Better question, why is Max always right?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 29, 2010)

I soooo want one


----------



## JohnIce (Sep 30, 2010)

Maikh said:


> Ok, so here we go:
> Price, I can't share to the public how much, but there's difference, because they are my 5th and 6th guitar from PAS Guitars and I ordered two, so it would be hard to estimate cost.
> 
> Frets, it's my choice. 22 is enough for me and there are some construction specs, which will work better with 22 here, so that's the point.


 
Interesting... seeing as how you won't get a neck pickup, you'd have a great opportunity to have extra frets. The reason I always liked 22 frets over 24 is simply the placement of the neck pickup, nothing else... but well, if you say you won't need more frets it's a very valid point  That's what custom guitars are about, what YOU want.

Looking stunning, hope they turn out like you want them too!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 30, 2010)

Zajebiste 

more pics =


----------



## Maikh (Sep 30, 2010)

I took two for the main reason - gigs. In the near future my band Afekth will be touring around some European countries, so I hope to see some of you guys at the shows. And second reason, but which will take place later is two different tunings on each guitar. And I like those specs, so I didn't want too much different on second guitar. And that's why names mind-soul, it's connection between both.


----------



## Maikh (Sep 30, 2010)

Part 1 of building process:


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 30, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^Better question, why is Max always right?



That is why he is the ModOfMetal


----------



## jaco815 (Sep 30, 2010)

This reminds me of that thought I once had about 1 pickup guitars and how you could have like 36 frets just to have them. 22 frets is cool, though. 

I like the headstock on these here geetars. Mucho Ibanez-like.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 30, 2010)

nice guitars man 
although i was just wondering why you need two guitars with allmost identicle specs? is one a backup? not trying to rain on your parade or anything, as they both look like they will be killer


----------



## Maikh (Sep 30, 2010)

I mentioned it in previous post (below quote) and yes, it will be also like a backup. And of course for moments, when gear is somewhere else and I must record some guitar tracks, so it's helpful in situations like that.



Maikh said:


> I took two for the main reason - gigs. In the near future my band Afekth will be touring around some European countries, so I hope to see some of you guys at the shows. And second reason, but which will take place later is two different tunings on each guitar. And I like those specs, so I didn't want too much different on second guitar. And that's why names mind-soul, it's connection between both.


----------



## Maikh (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, it's time to bump. You know what's next


----------



## dudeskin (Oct 25, 2010)

ooooohh, they look awesome!!!

me wants moar!!


----------



## gnroach (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome!
But I see both come with ebony fretboard...arent they?
ash or swamp ash?


----------



## Maikh (Oct 25, 2010)

No, one with ebony and second one with rosewood fretboard. Both bodies are ash.


----------



## Maikh (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok, as I promised, here we go, nearly end of the creation:


----------



## thewildturkey (Oct 28, 2010)

I have one of Maikh's old PAS's.

Those ovalkong necks (or however you spell that wood) is simply the best neck I have every played. Really flat, and they have kind of a textured but smooth finish to them that just feels really cool on your thumb.

Congrats Maikh, these are going to be awesome guitars!


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow.....
Fantastic finish...I´m in love


----------



## Maikh (Nov 10, 2010)

So, finally I have them:






Later I will post more pics of guitars and some sound samples.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 10, 2010)

Maikh said:


> So, finally I have them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
damn, they look badass together. how do they sound?
and yeah, moar pics


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 10, 2010)

those are just the sex.
end of!!

i want that finish on my 1st build!


----------



## Maikh (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, I'm back with many HQ photos:

*PAS 8 Mind:*



































*PAS 8 Soul:*


----------



## Maikh (Nov 25, 2010)

And more of them, now both PAS 8 Mind and Soul:


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 25, 2010)

why the lions claw under the bridge?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 25, 2010)

Those came out way better than I imagined! I love when ergs have the bridge so close to the butt of the guitar like basses do.
And same question as 7SOH - why that little lions claw? Just for looks?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 25, 2010)

While I doubt it's reaaally needed, I'd guess to set the intonation without touching the wood. Looks awesome anyway.


----------



## CD1221 (Nov 26, 2010)

just guessing here.... but the lack of string ferrules on the back suggests that he is feeding the strings through the lion's claw - mounting under the bridge.


----------



## spattergrind (Nov 26, 2010)

loktide said:


> nice
> 
> those remind me a bit of meshuggah's LACS 8's



Ya they are sick, love that worn black wood look.

It's kinda hard not to look like Meshuggah's LACS 8's though.
It's the same style finish and even the bridge is pushed way back like that.

I'm not knocking the sickness of the guitar at all, just saying. Its kinda hard not to compare.


----------



## joaocunha (Nov 26, 2010)

Holy crap, dude... they look fantastic.

I'd love to know two things, though: how do the pickups sound? Never heard of them. And also, how do the pickup "position" sound? I mean, like Fredrik's guitar, simply put?

Cheers,
João


----------



## Goatchrist (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow they look great! When is your band in Switzerland? Want to see this guitar in real live!


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 26, 2010)

Those came out great, fantastic finish...


----------



## leandroab (Nov 26, 2010)

Fantastic. But since you did 2, why didn't you choose a different stain color for them?

!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 26, 2010)

Cool so I'll expect these up for sale/trade for an Agile within the next month


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 26, 2010)

The Soul's the definite winner out of those two, but both are amazing, the body and neck combo is outstanding!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 26, 2010)

CD1221 said:


> just guessing here.... but the lack of string ferrules on the back suggests that he is feeding the strings through the lion's claw - mounting under the bridge.


hmm, good point.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 26, 2010)

Not my thing, but it looks like they came out really well. 

That bridge looks really annoying though, should have just gone for a Hipshot


----------



## Quersey (Apr 2, 2014)

I happened to get the soul one recently  Great & gorgeous !

Very Brutal !

http://imageshack.com/a/img853/3636/1q1x.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img829/7545/ze85.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img33/9714/s19y.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img844/1151/59xt.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img843/451/n8e1.jpg
http://imageshack.com/a/img856/7620/tvfq.jpg


----------



## Dcm81 (Apr 3, 2014)

CD1221 said:


> just guessing here.... but the lack of string ferrules on the back suggests that he is feeding the strings through the lion's claw - mounting under the bridge.



If that really is the case (which it does look like) then why go so complicated route??


----------

